# Bank automatisch zur Bankleitzahl zuordnen



## nico_arndt (17. März 2005)

folgendes Problem:

ich habe ein Formular wo der Benutzer seine Bankdaten eintragen muss, das heißt er muss erst die Bankleitzahl eingeben (8stellig) und dann springt er mit dem javascript in das feld kontonummer und sobald er in das feld kontonummer springt soll er mit javascript die funktion onclick ausführen und in dem feld Kreditinstitut die Bank eintragen, die Banken mit den dazugehörigen Bankleitzahlen habe ich schon in einer mySQL Datenbank stehen aber er soll die Bank in das Feld eintragen ohne die Seite zu laden.
Das wäre alles soweit kein problem aber er soll nicht für jede einzelne bankleitzahl laden, weil das würde bei 4275 Datenbankeinträgen viel zu lange dauern (bei Modem zugang)

hättet ihr vielleicht nen vorschlag für mich wie man das mit PHP und JavaScript lösen könnte?


----------



## Sven Petruschke (17. März 2005)

Es gibt nur die beiden Möglichkeiten:
Entweder werden alle BLZs, einschließlich der Namen der Kreditinstitute, beim Laden der Seite mit übertragen und den Rest übernimmt JavaScript. Oder du kommst um einen Reload der Seite nicht herum und lädst den Bankdatensatz gezielt durch PHP. Letztere Variante würde ich bevorzugen.


----------



## low-group (17. März 2005)

ich würde die Felder komplette ohne Bankname ausfüllen lassen und dann müßtest du ja eh nochmal nach klick eine Seite darstellen lassen, wo du die Daten nochmal stehen hast und fragst ob alles korrekt ist und dort schreibst du dann den Banknamen mit rein.

PS: ich weiß ja nicht inwieweit du alle Bankdaten in deiner SQL drinne hast, aber es gibt dazu noch eine extra API-Schnittstelle, die man für sowas nutzen kann, wo du dann immer alle Banken drinne hast:

==> http://www.hpfsc.de/default.php?url=./webservices/index.html

siehe 4. Beispiel


----------

